# decannulation



## AnneCline (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a CPT code for decannulation of a trach tube in the office?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 3, 2009)

31502?

Changing of a Tracheotomy Tube requiring establishment of a fistula tract

31502=Complex changing of a tracheotomy tube. This code is not for a routine change of a tracheotomy tube, but for a complicated tracheotomy tube change requiring reestablishment of a fistula tract which has not yet been permanently formed. *Routine* change of a tracheotomy tube should be included in the office or hospital visit.


----------

